# Cotton spots



## soccergod2203 (Feb 4, 2011)

my fish have cotton looking spots on them, what should i get to help them and how do you think this came about?


----------



## djgoodbody (Mar 9, 2011)

have you tested your water parameters?it sounds like a fungus, or secondary infection of some sort, i would of suggested salt as that is what i use as a general tonic but i dont think tetras are too partial to it. A common treatment would be methelyene blue as its non harmful to filtres and many types of fish. My first action would be a 15% water change repeated daily with added stress zyme or similar to aid the slime coat and see how that goes. If fish loss occurs medicate the tank, hope that helps


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Salt will work. I usually go straight to meds. They have small pics on the boxs and description. I just pick the one that fits and go with it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

We'll need more info to help you. I would ask you the following:

1. How long has your tank been set up? How long have the fish been in there?
2. How big is your tank? How many fish are in there? What filter are you using and what is it rated for?
3. What are your water parameters? More specifically, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, alkalinity and hardness? Your pet store will test your water for you if you don't have a kit.
4. What other symptoms are there? Weird swimming or behavior? Not eating? Staying near the top/bottom of the tank? Red or inflamed gills, rapid gill movement, ragged fins, etc.?

Pictures would be great too, if you can get them.

My initial guess is your fish either have a fungus (white cotton-like fluff), or Ich (white sand-grain looking spots). I would do as recommended above and dose one dose of aquarium salt and remove the carbon in your filter, since carbon will strain out some of the salt and any medications you put in after. Your fish might have brought it with them from the pet store if they are new, or they might have gotten it from stress and/or poor water quality inside your tank, though that is the less likely of the two.

Keep us posted!


----------



## djgoodbody (Mar 9, 2011)

was i misinformed thinking tetras are intolerble of salt?


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

soccergod2203 said:


> my fish have cotton looking spots on them, what should i get to help them and how do you think this came about?


Pimafix is good for fungus. 


Melissa


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

djgoodbody said:


> was i misinformed thinking tetras are intolerble of salt?


Most freshwater fish are intolerant of salt, but a small dose won't put them off very much. Obviously they are not brackish water fish, but tetras can handle a goodly dose of salt. I've seen this from experience.


----------

